# Missing Airmen from Vietnam War identified



## DA SWO (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP Brothers.

Department of Defense officials with the POW/Missing Personnel Office (DPMO) announced Sept. 19 that the remains of Air Force pilots Maj. James E. Sizemore of Lawrenceville, Ill., and Maj. Howard V. Andre Jr., of Memphis, Tenn., have been identified and will be returned to their families for burial with full military honors Sept. 23 at Arlington National Cemetery.

On July 8, 1969, Sizemore and Andre were on a night armed reconnaissance mission when their A-26A Invader crashed in Xiangkhoang province, Laos. Both men died in the crash but their remains were unaccounted for until April 2013.

You can read the full story on the link.




http://www.af.mil/News/ArticleDispl...ssing-airmen-from-vietnam-war-identified.aspx


----------



## CDG (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP Majors Sizemore and Andre.


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2013)

Blue Skies.


----------



## JHD (Sep 20, 2013)

Glad they are back home.  RIP.


----------



## tova (Sep 20, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 20, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## elle (Sep 20, 2013)

Rest In Peace and Welcome Home


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome home, Airmen; may you continue to Rest In God's Own Peace.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 21, 2013)

Blue skies, and gentle breezes, gentlemen.


----------



## AWP (Dec 9, 2013)

A very, very cool addendum to this story:

http://www.warbirds-eaa.org/news/20...Step in to Honor Fallen Airmen.html#TopOfPage



> The crash site was found several years ago and remains were positively identified in April this year by the Pentagon's POW/MIA Accounting Command Task Force. After notification of the families, burial was authorized at Arlington; however, a request for an Air Force *flyby was denied due to sequestration budget cuts*. That's when the warbird community stepped up to fill the void.
> 
> In late May/early June, Pat Marsh, co-founder of Warrior Aviation and the Warrior Flight Team, received a *request via social media* asking if the team could perform the flyover, and he committed to do so. Marsh, an L-39 pilot carrying the call sign VILLAIN, took the lead in organizing the special flyover.
> Warrior Aviation is a *nonprofit, all-volunteer charity* that brings rewarding life opportunities to wounded vets from Afghanistan and Iraq, allowing them to return to a productive work life and solid economic citizenship.
> ...


 
Blue skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome home, Gents.  May you finally Rest in Peace and may your families finally find some comfort in your return.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 14, 2013)

Good to see you home sirs. Prayers out to all affected by your absence. Special prayers to those who searched. We never forget.

LL


----------



## usmcvet (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome home Gentlemen.  As a kid I wore the MIA/POW bracelet of a pilot.


----------



## HALO99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------

